# CAG/OGF West Branch Carp-In



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

*CAG Ohio NE Regional Carp-In*
*West Branch State Park*
*Akron, Ohio*



*DATES:* 3PM May 14 til 12:00 NOON May 16, 2004

****NOTE*** *:_ Saturday we will be sharing a bankside cookout/gathering with Ohiogamefishing.com website members. Please, if you would like to contribute to the cookout, feel free to email me at [email protected] with what you would care to bring. Visit http://www.ohiogamefishing.com to see what is being brought as of this moment. Should be a great turn out on both sides! _

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:* 

Check this link for West Branch Information 
Here's an overhead view to give you an idea of the layout.
_Photos of The Venue Area Soon To Come!!! _
Click This Link for Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15, and can be purchased at local bait shops and online at the previous link. If you are planning to attend from out of state, drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll give you directions to the nearest shop. 
For a Map of the Fishing Area and General Vicinity, Visit This Link.


We will be somewhere in the shore vicinity of the East Boat Ramp. Just look for everyone that is set up. The area is kept up well, lit at night, and great parking. I personally won't arrive this time until early Saturday morning, but others will be there on Friday evening. I will have my black/silver dodge dakota with me with an OSU sticker in the back window on Saturday.

*Listing of Motels in Area:*

*Red Roof Inn*
2939 S Arlington Rd 
Akron, OH 44312

Inn Phone: (330) 644-7748 
Inn Fax: (330) 644-6554 

_Price: Right at $50/Room for 2 persons. _

_28 Miles from West Branch State Park, located on I-77. Easy driving. I-77N to I-76E to Venue. Have stayed here before, and it's an ok place. A little far from West Branch, so if you know of any closer in this price range, please let me know asap!_

A good place to book a room online is at http://www.worldweb.com Just do a search for Akron, Ohio. You want to be on the East Side of Akron near I-76. You will get pretty good prices there (the quotes I gave you are from there). You might try http://www.priceline.com for Port Clinton Ohio. Sometimes Priceline gives GREAT rates (like 20 bucks/night...you name your price, and if the accept, you are booked). Only problem with that is if you book, you are stuck with it. No cancelling. At least with WorldWeb you can cancel. 

*The West Branch Campground is CLOSED until Summer of 2004 for renovations. *

*Camping Info:*

*Country Acres Campground*
*9850 Minyoung Rd. *
*Ravenna, OH 44266 *

Voice ~ (330) 358 - 2774 
Toll Free ~ (866) 450-4321 
Fax ~ (330) 358 - 7903 
Email ~ [email protected] 
David and Donna, Owner / Managers 

Base Camping Rates Per Night Rates based on 2 people plus $2.00 each for next 2 people. We can make special arrangments for late arrivals. 
*Primitive* $19.90 
*Water-Electric* $24.90 

http://www.gocampingamerica.com/countryacres/index.html


*Driving Directions: (if any of these are inaccurate....PLEASE contact me ASAP)*

_From Cleveland, Ohio:_ I-77S to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp. 

_From Columbus, Ohio:_ I-71N to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

_From Cincinnati, Ohio:_ I-71N to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. . Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

_From Toledo, Ohio: _I-80/90 (Ohio Turnpike....Toll Road) East to I-77 South Exit. Go South on I-77. Follow to I-76E. Head East on I-76. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

_From Port Clinton, Ohio:_ US-2 E to US 250 S. Take 250 South to I-80 East (Ohio Turnpike....Toll Road). Follow I-80 East to I-77 South Exit. Go South on I-77. Follow to I-76 E. Take I-76 E exit. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

*IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OR QUESTIONS ON HOW TO GET THERE, GIVE ME A RING ON MY CELL AT 419-512-6644. We will guide you in the rest of the way!*

Night fishing is authorized, and brolly type shelters are permitted as long as they are completely open on 1 side. Depending on parking areas, you may have a 100 yard walk to the fishing area. Be prepared to haul your gear if this is necessary. Fish up to 25lbs are common this time of year in this area. There is deep water access with a good cast.

If you have any questions or are interested in attending please... email me at [email protected] or contact me via cellphone at (419) 512-6644. If you can only attend for one day; that's fine. 

SEE YOU ON THE BANK....


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like i will make this one. I did some calling around, the closest camp area that will be open is only 5 minutes from the lake. Its a private campground call Country Acres. Primitive sites are 19.90 a night. I plan on coming down on Friday afternoon. and staying through Sunday. For those of you interested in Camping Here is the link to their website:

http://www.gocampingamerica.com/countryacres/3_fea_rates.html

See you then.

Mitch


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mitch, thanks for posting that! I've been searching but haven't found anything. Lost my camp directory. LOL. Thanks again!

PS: The chick will be with me this time gang.


----------

